# Mindless knitting



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

We all have go to projects to knit to TV, in bed before falling asleep, or when we are so tired we can't concentrate on something complicated. What is your favorite mindless knitting project? Mine is a basic rib and stockinette hat. Mindless, but so relaxing, I could do it half asleep, actually, I have!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

P r square, totally mindless, have 3 on needles, 2020 they will be done, please let me finish them. Must stay more focused, focus focus focus. New yarn is calling must go, do I have enough needles, don't know, hunting now

Stop me, bye. Jan, laugh with me, someone needs to


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Corner to corner dish cloths or basic hats are good for me at those times :sm17:


----------



## JustDeb0505 (Sep 25, 2013)

I like knitting sock yarn blankets. It's just simple mitered squares knit together as you go, but each square is like a new project, and when it is finished I get the finished object gratification I never get while working on other long-term projects. It's totally mindless and addictive.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Corner to corner baby blanket. I do vary the stitch patterns ... garter, seed, waffle, etc.... randomly


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I think that the best one is the Zick Zack scarf. Should have one on the needles at all times.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
For a variation, instead of kfb, do a yarn over and then knit the stitch. Gives more of a lacey look.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Spiral knit tube socks. Relaxing to do and so easy.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

ten stitch blanket


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 26, 2013)

Linus scarf. Free on Ravelry.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

socks or lately cotton dishcloth.... sometimes simple hats for baby's or AG dolls....


----------



## ScifiLynn (Apr 4, 2011)

Janallyn said:


> P r square, totally mindless, have 3 on needles, 2020 they will be done, please let me finish them. Must stay more focused, focus focus focus. New yarn is calling must go, do I have enough needles, don't know, hunting now
> 
> Stop me, bye. Jan, laugh with me, someone needs to


I am not Jan but I am laughing because that is me too! I make small bags for my mindless knitting


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Garter stitch blanket with Rainbow Boucle by Purl Essence in varigated from Joanns. The 621yards ball makes a small throw. I use 1.5 balls for a nice throw. They look super and is a nice winter no brainer.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Janallyn said:


> P r square, totally mindless, have 3 on needles, 2020 they will be done, please let me finish them. Must stay more focused, focus focus focus. New yarn is calling must go, do I have enough needles, don't know, hunting now
> 
> Stop me, bye. Jan, laugh with me, someone needs to


Just relax. Take some deep breaths......there! Doesn't that feel better? 
Now get started on those projects----or else! ????


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Dishcloths. The pattern is so easy, "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth."


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

I love that dishcloth pattern.


----------



## mdhh (Jul 3, 2014)

books said:


> We all have go to projects to knit to TV, in bed before falling asleep, or when we are so tired we can't concentrate on something complicated. What is your favorite mindless knitting project? Mine is a basic rib and stockinette hat. Mindless, but so relaxing, I could do it half asleep, actually, I have!


Anything stockinet in the round.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweaters in stockinette.


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

Mindless knitting = my Chevron Afghan. I have to stay aware but don't have to concentrate much. Sometimes I use that to get through a "knitting slump" when I've pushed myself to far on a complicated project.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Dishcloths or socks! I always have one of each going.


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

Shauna0320 said:


> I think that the best one is the Zick Zack scarf. Should have one on the needles at all times.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
> For a variation, instead of kfb, do a yarn over and then knit the stitch. Gives more of a lacey look.


This is my go to mindless knitting also, scarf, blanket, whatever. Thanks for the variation idea, I am going to try it sometime


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Children's tube socks, easy ribbed hats or dish cloths.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't have one, really. Except for the car while hubs is driving, all of my knitting is done in front of the tv.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Scarfs on circular needles. Round and round and round and round......

Hats. Start at the top with dpn and then put on circulars and go round and round........

Or crocheting the mile a minute afghan. Truly mindless.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit Granny's dishcloth or for a change I crochet potholders.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

My one row lace scarf. Have that pattern memorized & it turns out nice now matter what yarn I use.


----------



## Maryannes (Mar 10, 2016)

I try to have one idiot project in needles. One I can knit without having to look at it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Plain vanilla socks, using my basic pattern so no thought needed


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Moebius as in a shrug. :sm02:


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Shauna, Thank you for the link.


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Corner to corner garter stitch blanket is my go to for mindless knitting.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> We all have go to projects to knit to TV, in bed before falling asleep, or when we are so tired we can't concentrate on something complicated. What is your favorite mindless knitting project? Mine is a basic rib and stockinette hat. Mindless, but so relaxing, I could do it half asleep, actually, I have!


Toe up socks, 2 at a time are totally mindless knitting for me...adding lace or cables helps to give me a little more "thinking" ... just finished a pair with a single cable to the side of the instep ... spend 3 days on them, two of which were while spending about 20 hours in the car over a 48 hour period.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hats


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

I would love to see a photo of one of your projects


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Dish cloths or easy baby afghan. I can whip them up in no time.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

My mindless knitting lately has been miss grace scarf. Much more mindless than the shawl. Baby blankets are another mindless knit. The one I am going to try next is Purl Soho triangle baby blanket. Pattern is free on their website. Looks like a way to deal with odd balls.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Toe up socks that I have knit so often I have the pattern memorized.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I'm sorry but I can't do mindless knitting.... I need a real project to work on


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Stockinette stitch blanket.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

basic granny square afghan is mindless


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> Dishcloths. The pattern is so easy, "Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth."


 I assure you this is not this Grannie's favourite, not by a long shot! It's SUPPOSED to be so easy; but it gave me fits. I gave up and made a few mitered squares and a simple garter st one.
Currently, we're making little leaves to put on pin backs and larger ones that will serve as coasters to distribute during our Knitting Expo here at work, sometime between Halloween and Thanksgiving.
I've only made two so far. I have found a pattern I like better than the one the group is using; and it goes faster for me. I'll be the "Odd Man Out" again; but I don't mind.
These little projects finish quickly and I expect to finish my quoto of a dozen in a week during the morning and evening commute. 
Then, it's back to winter warmers for the ongoing "Homeless Vets" project. Busy hands, busy hands. :sm17:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Hats


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Always have socks on the go, sometimes more than one.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I like to knit hats or cowls on a circular needle. Just basic ones without too much patterning, quick and easy and they go into the donation box where I know they will be much appreciated. I usually have one on the needles all the time for times when I need a break from a more complicated project or when I know concentration is not going to happen.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I knit beanies for the Seamanship Mission - just round and round 2x2 rib on a circular needle. Very mindless until the decrease rows and fine for watching TV or chatting - even do it in waiting rooms and transport.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Socks. Occasionally an easy shawl, scarf, cowl


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Socks


----------



## helenbar (Sep 13, 2016)

Dish cloths, have a variety of sizes, shapes, colours on hand. Make great little surprise gifts for friends.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Baby hats for the local hospital. They are 2 x 2 ribbing. I always have one with me.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

simple 4 needle mittens.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i love mindless knitting.
its so grand.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Re zick Zack scarf....Will 2 balls sock yarn be enough? In looking at pattern, each ball baby yarn was 208 balls and it took 4. Am I mis reading this? Do you use 2 different colors of sock yarn? Tia


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

re baby hats. Can you tell me pattern source? I'm not comfortable enough with socks for it to be mindless, wish it was. Would like an alternative to dish cloths. This would be good and a way to share. Full of questions today, like this topic.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Bevs Country Cottage has some very nice patterns. And I agree this has turned into a great topic.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Janallyn said:


> P r square, totally mindless, have 3 on needles, 2020 they will be done, please let me finish them. Must stay more focused, focus focus focus. New yarn is calling must go, do I have enough needles, don't know, hunting now
> 
> Stop me, bye. Jan, laugh with me, someone needs to


Forgive me but what is a P R Square. I'm sure it is quite obvious, but mayb I am having a senior moment.
Agree with JanOs - love this topic.

My mindless knitting is usually an adult beanie, knitted in the round on 6mm or 6.mm needles. various patterns but so familiar with this, sometimes just knitted with no brim, double dk yarn, and 1x1 rib. Given to the homeless. Also lengthwise scarves knitted with same yarn and size needles, with fringe each end.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit red scarfs for AIDS Awareness. I pick an easy, usually reversible pattern, so I can knit and chat and have something easy for car rides.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Myrle said:


> Forgive me but what is a P R Square. I'm sure it is quite obvious, but mayb I am having a senior moment.
> Agree with JanOs - love this topic.
> 
> Pie Are Square is a shawl pattern by the famous and fabulous knitter Elizabeth Zimmermann. Her daughter, Meg Swansen, carries on the tradition and I see that Meg's son, Chris, is giving new ways to do the BSJ, Baby Surprise Jacket. They are our royal family of knitting. All libraries should have copies of Elizabeth's many books. You can find the pattern there.


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

The "When in Scotland" shawl (find on Ravelry) is a simple garter stitch project, good for tv knitting.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

socks or small bags


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Garter stitch shawls


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

I am a novice knitter so I enjoy mindless projects. Currently have dishcloth and dish towel in simple garter stitch. A scarf. And squares I do in seed stitch to make afghans.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Bulky scarves in seed stitch. It's just a tiny bit more interesting than straight knitting but if you use an odd number of stitches each row is k1p1 so it really is mindless.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine is socks.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Donation hats for preemies.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Re garter stitch shawl...Elyse knox. 
Your shawl is so pretty. Like the pattern and your choice of yarn. Is it worsted weight, etc. Info on both?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Basket weave projects and socks,are my mind less projects.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

I either do a top down sweater in stockinette or chemo caps/hats, both of which are to me, mindless knitting as you don't have to think very much to do either. I also like to do afghans, but not in just stockinette, so I guess that wouldn't count as mindless knitting.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Hats are my mindless knitting.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I love the old shale pattern (not the same as feather and fan) so anything that I can do with that.


----------



## Elaine74bl (Nov 19, 2014)

I am so impressed with how many of you KPers have listed Socks as your mindless go-to. Blows me away. After all the knitting I have done I'm still scared of socks. One of these days I need to pony-up and and get out of my own way on this one.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

My new mindless project is the garter stich triangle scarf with Cake yarn!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

After laughing at the idea of knitting dishcloths, that is all I am good for at the present. I like the corner to corner ones. Will expand one for a baby blanket. 

Viva the Mindless!!!!!


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Re caron cake yarn....are you pulling from the inside or outside of the cake?


----------



## cerys530 (Apr 8, 2015)

JTM said:


> Toe up socks, 2 at a time are totally mindless knitting for me...adding lace or cables helps to give me a little more "thinking" ... just finished a pair with a single cable to the side of the instep ... spend 3 days on them, two of which were while spending about 20 hours in the car over a 48 hour period.


Would love to see these! Did you have a pattern or did you just "wing" it? Could you share your recipe? I want to make a pair like these but haven't found a pattern for toe up.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Garter stitch double strand, scarves & beanies for the Food bank. I do these at home...don't have a chauffeur.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

I consider that all my projects are mindless, so I just reach for whatever is closest to wherever I am sitting. :sm11:


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Grandma's Favorite dishcloth! I love 'em and give away lots of them!


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Elaine74bl said:


> I am so impressed with how many of you KPers have listed Socks as your mindless go-to. Blows me away. After all the knitting I have done I'm still scared of socks. One of these days I need to pony-up and and get out of my own way on this one.


I make tube sox. Easy. Fit great. Very warm for me in Wisconsin. :sm09:


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

Knitting hats, all sizes, for charity.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm pulling from the outside!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Feather and fan scarf I can just drift away onto the tv and end up with a nice scarf


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I love them too!


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Scarves garter dropped stitch ? ONE got away from me so long....does anyone have king kongs phone. Number?


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Scarves garter dropped stitch ? ONE got away from me so long....does anyone have king kongs phone. Number?


----------



## IrishRose49 (Nov 19, 2011)

Same for me!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Garter stitch scarves.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Elaine74bl said:


> I am so impressed with how many of you KPers have listed Socks as your mindless go-to. Blows me away. After all the knitting I have done I'm still scared of socks. One of these days I need to pony-up and and get out of my own way on this one.


The only tricky part about socks is the heel, and after you do that a few times it's a piece of cake. The rest is mostly a tube, round and round. It can be mindless, repetitive, or fancy. Don't be scared of the big bad sock. :sm01:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Granny Squares, knitted C2C dishcloths ( I like Nai Nai's Favorite ), vanilla toe up socks, ripple afghan


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> I think that the best one is the Zick Zack scarf. Should have one on the needles at all times.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
> For a variation, instead of kfb, do a yarn over and then knit the stitch. Gives more of a lacey look.


Thank you for the link ;~D.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> I think that the best one is the Zick Zack scarf. Should have one on the needles at all times.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
> For a variation, instead of kfb, do a yarn over and then knit the stitch. Gives more of a lacey look.


Thanks, looks good. 2449 projects listed! Appreciate your suggestion too.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

I'm a grandma's favourite washcloth knitter, like many others here. Garter stitch in sock yarn leftovers. I can estimate how mindless I've been when the squares fill a basket and I make a blankie.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

books said:


> We all have go to projects to knit to TV, in bed before falling asleep, or when we are so tired we can't concentrate on something complicated. What is your favorite mindless knitting project? Mine is a basic rib and stockinette hat. Mindless, but so relaxing, I could do it half asleep, actually, I have!


Mine is pet blankets for shelters knit with two strands of acrylic yarn in garter stitch. And if I miss a stitch and find out many rows later, well - I figure the critters won't care. They'll just be happy to have something soft to sleep on. :sm17:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Mine too is the same type of hat, it's so rhythmical and relaxing to do. Always have some cotton yarn on hand too for dishcloths when I want to keep my hands busy as my mind wanders


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

JanOS said:


> Re zick Zack scarf....Will 2 balls sock yarn be enough? In looking at pattern, each ball baby yarn was 208 balls and it took 4. Am I mis reading this? Do you use 2 different colors of sock yarn? Tia


Yes, you use two different contrasting colors. How much depends on how long you want it. But it is such a mindless pattern that looks pretty, sometimes for baby blankets I just use one color


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

JustDeb0505 said:


> I like knitting sock yarn blankets. It's just simple mitered squares knit together as you go, but each square is like a new project, and when it is finished I get the finished object gratification I never get while working on other long-term projects. It's totally mindless and addictive.


I love making the squares... never learned how to join them as you go... and corner to corner blankets.


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

Washcloths and socks!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Plain socks or simple hats/scarves. Squares are nice, unless I'm knitting one to learn a new pattern stitch, then I have to pay attention. Sometimes my "mindless" knitting really is mindless. Recently I had two different socks on the needles, didn't look at which pattern I was doing on which sock and on one of them starting mindlessly knitting the wrong pattern on the second sock of one pair from cuff to heel before I noticed!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Truly Pink's KNITTED Log Cabin quilt pattern. Very fun, very quick and only 3 things to remember to learn the pattern.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Hope you dont think im being ignorant..but if you dont ask,you wont no! I cannot get my around using dishclothes made off yarn....ive never known anyone in the uk use them....do you actually use them to wash dishes? Or have i got it wrong?


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Spiral knit tube socks. Relaxing to do and so easy.


Would love to know the pattern you use for these and do you do one or two at a time? Thanks


----------



## lotsofknitting (Sep 11, 2015)

A size 3X sweater in knit and purl. Great for car knitting as I don't need to watch it much at all. The sweater goes faster and I am a better passenger as that way picking at the driver is much less.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Dishcloths,but I saw a pattern for a simple ladies Bowtie by Erin Ruth. Looks easy to do. It looks more like a necklace.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cerys530 said:


> Would love to see these! Did you have a pattern or did you just "wing" it? Could you share your recipe? I want to make a pair like these but haven't found a pattern for toe up.


Easy first timer pattern for toe up socks is the Lifestyle Toe Up Sock Pattern... once you get the hang of knitting socks Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern is the absolutely best short row heel ever...but do think you need to know a little about socks first. Lifestyle sock pattern is free and available through Ravelry. This pattern teaches how to knit socks that fit without the necessity of knitting a swatch. I usually suggest the free pattern for starters since it allows you to use worsted weight yarn/US 5 or 6 needle for "house socks" to learn...and still using the same pattern (maybe I should say formula) knit fingering weight socks to wear inside your favorite shoes.

Fish Lips Kiss Heel pattern/booklet is not free...but close at only $1.00 also through Ravelry. 
If you have ever knit a sock...you might just want to jump into the FLKHeel pattern/booklet. It contains lots more than just directions for the heel itself (pages 9 & 10 for the heel turn) ... directions for building and using a cardboard template to knit perfectly fitting socks. Links to YouTube videos for the "how to" on the twin stitches required for the heel turn...as well as last several pages contain still pictures of how to do those same twin stitches.... so no matter what your learning style... this booklet has it covered.

After knitting about 200+ pairs of socks, I no longer read a pattern (except perhaps for a "fancy" stitch design for instep/legs...such as lace or cables) but incorporate what I have learned from the above patterns. The FLKHeel pattern is ingrained in my brain to the point where I have not looked at the pattern in ages... and IMHO is the easiest heel ever.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

ScifiLynn said:


> I am not Jan but I am laughing because that is me too! I make small bags for my mindless knitting


That looks like it would take more skill than mindless knitting. Pretty! Do you have a pattern you could share?


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

mine would be the garter stitch--use this for my chemo hats--no thinking--and yet, they really look nice once finished and decorated! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

I only make them out of 100% cotton yarn and that's all I use. I cannot stand the feel of the one's you buy. Those awful fluffy nylon ones and the ones that come on those big rolls. I chuck mine in the wash at the end of the day and start with a clean one in the morning!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I enjoy making garter stitch scarves from striped or patterned yarn. Sometimes I do a basket weave.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

JustDeb0505 said:


> I like knitting sock yarn blankets. It's just simple mitered squares knit together as you go, but each square is like a new project, and when it is finished I get the finished object gratification I never get while working on other long-term projects. It's totally mindless and addictive.


I would love to have the pattern for this, as I suffer from boredom fairly easily.


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

I love these also. The pink one is a variation of the granny square!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Shauna0320 said:


> I think that the best one is the Zick Zack scarf. Should have one on the needles at all times.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zickzack-scarf
> For a variation, instead of kfb, do a yarn over and then knit the stitch. Gives more of a lacey look.


Very interesting, must give this one a go. :sm24:


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Sounds so familiar!

Mine is a bag knit out of wool that will be felted...if I make a mistake it's easily repairable won't show when it's felted


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Cathie bargenda said:


> Spiral knit tube socks. Relaxing to do and so easy.


Oh! Yes...that's a good one, too!


----------



## knitbee (Mar 25, 2012)

JustDeb0505 said:


> I like knitting sock yarn blankets. It's just simple mitered squares knit together as you go, but each square is like a new project, and when it is finished I get the finished object gratification I never get while working on other long-term projects. It's totally mindless and addictive.


Do you have a pattern? I'd love to do a mitered blanket.


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

I forgot what is a basket weave. Another senior moment


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

I forgot what is a basket weave. Another senior moment


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I made a basketweave throw and that was mindless. Now I have to make 5 more because everyone wants one. The other mindless thing was the corner to corner washcloth. Now I am making socks and I keep the knitting in the round with no increases/decreases-the boring part.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine is vanilla socks :sm01:


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Most of my knitting is mindless these days. Socks (heal needs more concentration and good light), dishcloths, blankets (C2C or mitred square), hats, plain scarves, cat blankets... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Mindless knitting is Grandma's favorite dishcloth and when I have a huge stack of them I then knit a basket weave baby blanket or two. Both are mindless to me.


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Probably ,as I knit a lot of lace, a repeating pattern that does not have a lot of rows in the pattern block


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Still wondering what basket weave is. Help


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Still wondering what basket weave is. Help


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Still wondering what basket weave is. Help


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Still wondering what basket weave is. Help


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Still wondering what basket weave is. Help


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

ballerina said:


> Still wondering what basket weave is. Help


http://www.simple-knitting.com/basketweave-stitch.html


----------



## marilynjsim (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh thank you for the link for the scarf! You have inspired me to dye some sock yarn for it! :sm11:


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you once I saw it I remembered.


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

Now this ZickZack scarf actually looks intriguing to knit!! Another one now in my "bucket list"...AKA in my Pinterest and in my Ravelry library!
Usually I ding tiny needles and fingering yarn hard to see, but I think memorizing the pattern, this might be doable!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Dishcloths and corner to corner squares are my usual mindless knitting items and also single rib Barbie doll tubes for dresses. Have a friend who designed these tubes and I was her proof knitter.


----------



## sweetoth (Jan 2, 2015)

xxjanexx said:


> Hope you dont think im being ignorant..but if you dont ask,you wont no! I cannot get my around using dishclothes made off yarn....ive never known anyone in the uk use them....do you actually use them to wash dishes? Or have i got it wrong?


I make dishcloths out of cotton, and that is what I use to wash the dishes and clean up


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Janallyn said:


> P r square, totally mindless, have 3 on needles, 2020 they will be done, please let me finish them. Must stay more focused, focus focus focus. New yarn is calling must go, do I have enough needles, don't know, hunting now
> 
> Stop me, bye. Jan, laugh with me, someone needs to


????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

I work on face cloths, and wash cloths.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

I work on face cloths, and wash cloths.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

books said:


> We all have go to projects to knit to TV, in bed before falling asleep, or when we are so tired we can't concentrate on something complicated. What is your favorite mindless knitting project? Mine is a basic rib and stockinette hat. Mindless, but so relaxing, I could do it half asleep, actually, I have!


Mindless knitting is very relaxing. I recall seeing a pullover on RAV for $6.50 or $6.80. It looked like something that could be mindless.


----------



## gardenluvWAS (Mar 9, 2012)

JustDeb0505 said:


> I like knitting sock yarn blankets. It's just simple mitered squares knit together as you go, but each square is like a new project, and when it is finished I get the finished object gratification I never get while working on other long-term projects. It's totally mindless and addictive.


Sounds interesting would love to see a picture of your project.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> Mindless knitting is very relaxing. I recall seeing a pullover on RAV for $6.50 or $6.80. It looked like something that could be mindless.


Isn't that the one that needed a very complicated diagram to explain marker placement and organisation?? :sm11: :sm23:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

ute4kp said:


> Mindless knitting is very relaxing. I recall seeing a pullover on RAV for $6.50 or $6.80. It looked like something that could be mindless.


I think I know the one you are referring to. I was thinking of tackling that one next, except I don't have any stitch markers to use.


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

books said:


> I think I know the one you are referring to. I was thinking of tackling that one next, except I don't have any stitch markers to use.


You don't need "real" stitch markers. Just make your own: tie some contrasting yarn into little loops...or use paper clips. I read where someone cut a tube straw into little rings to use as stitch markers. Lots of possibilities!


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

I love doing the Grandma's Favorite cloth also, I recently found a pattern that inserts a lace panel up the center (corner to corner) and makes for a fancy cloth. Check out simplynotable.com/2016/garter-lace-cloth. I think you will like knitting this dishcloth.


----------



## U P Sue (Jan 23, 2012)

We use cotton yarn, and work beautifully as dish cloths, so many patterns to choose from!!! Any one I've gifted, always ask for more.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

ScifiLynn said:


> I am not Jan but I am laughing because that is me too! I make small bags for my mindless knitting


I'm not Jan either but I'm laughing too! I find your small bag stunning and definitely not mindless! Lovely work.


----------



## buoybutt (Nov 3, 2014)

rectangles of extra yarns for Warm Up America charity blankets or basic twiddle muffs for dementia/Alzheimer patients.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitbee said:


> Do you have a pattern? I'd love to do a mitered blanket.


Being addicted to mitered squares, I've collected a few patterns; one's even my own design. Have fun, but be aware of the addictiveness of mitered squares: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=4061


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grmpookie said:


> I love doing the Grandma's Favorite cloth also, I recently found a pattern that inserts a lace panel up the center (corner to corner) and makes for a fancy cloth. Check out simplynotable.com/2016/garter-lace-cloth. I think you will like knitting this dishcloth.


Link: http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/garter-lace-cloth/
On Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmothers-diagonal-lace-cloth


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

xxjanexx said:


> Hope you don't think I'm being ignorant..but if you don't ask,you won't know! I cannot get my around using dishcloths made off yarn....I've never known anyone in the UK use them....do you actually use them to wash dishes? Or have i got it wrong?


Others do, but I confine my use of them to the shower - to wash me. I especially like the ones I make from 'Christmas' yarn. It's the same 100% cotton, but it's got a sparkly strand that runs all through it, and that plasticky strand has relatively sharp edges; it make for a very good exfoliating scrub! No, I'm not a matchy-matchy person; I don't care a whit that the Christmassy colours don't 'go' with whatever else or with the season.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> I would love to have the pattern for this, as I suffer from boredom fairly easily.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Myrle said:


> Forgive me but what is a P R Square. ...


Pi Are Square Shawl Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pi-are-square-shawl-wg-38


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mrh said:


> The "When in Scotland" shawl (find on Ravelry) is a simple garter stitch project, good for tv knitting.


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/when-in-scotland


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maspd said:


> My mindless knitting lately has been miss grace scarf. Much more mindless than the shawl. Baby blankets are another mindless knit. The one I am going to try next is Purl Soho triangle baby blanket. Pattern is free on their website. Looks like a way to deal with odd balls.


Link for scarf: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miss-grace-scarf

Danged if I can find the triangle baby blanket, unless you mean the Colorful Wedges one. The whole lot are at: https://www.purlsoho.com/create/category/knit/knit-blankets/


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrannyMo said:


> I knit beanies for the Seamanship Mission - just round and round 2x2 rib on a circular needle. Very mindless until the decrease rows and fine for watching TV or chatting - even do it in waiting rooms and transport.


I can't find "Seamanship Mission". :sm03:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> My one row lace scarf. Have that pattern memorized & it turns out nice now matter what yarn I use.


It's surprising how many patterns go by the name "one row lace scarf"!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/one-row-lace-scarf-1

http://turvid.blogspot.ca/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My current mindless projects are:

Portable everywhere, _another_ 1898 Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat-9

Portable as passenger in car: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/reversible-afghan-potholder-3

When watching TV, because it's getting big and because the bag full of partial balls is too big to lug around. No photos yet of the current one, so here's the last one: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/narrow-step-afghan-7

I keep hoping to finish off my partial balls of yarn, but that goal seems to be akin to stopping the tides. :sm17:


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Others do, but I confine my use of them to the shower - to wash me. I especially like the ones I make from 'Christmas' yarn. It's the same 100% cotton, but it's got a sparkly strand that runs all through it, and that plasticky strand has relatively sharp edges; it make for a very good exfoliating scrub! No, I'm not a matchy-matchy person; I don't care a whit that the Christmassy colours don't 'go' with whatever else or with the season.


I get it thank you...I'm going to have a go at these...I like the idea of the exfoliating scrub????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

You can't get much more mindless than, garter stitch washcloths and stockinet caps.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Isn't that the one that needed a very complicated diagram to explain marker placement and organisation?? :sm11: :sm23:


It was a child's drawing. I think the kid was learning. The project looked kk for a newbie.


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

grmpookie said:


> I love doing the Grandma's Favorite cloth also, I recently found a pattern that inserts a lace panel up the center (corner to corner) and makes for a fancy cloth. Check out simplynotable.com/2016/garter-lace-cloth. I think you will like knitting this dishcloth.


Thanks for the link. Looks good.

http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/garter-lace-cloth/


----------



## ute4kp (Nov 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Being addicted to mitered squares, I've collected a few patterns; one's even my own design. Have fun, but be aware of the addictiveness of mitered squares: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=4061


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

ute4kp said:


> It was a child's drawing. I think the kid was learning. The project looked kk for a newbie.


Well, that kid has a lot to learn!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

When I am tired and not up to complicated patterns or working on something I have to concentrate on, I crochet, at the moment I am crocheting a never ending afgan for my daughters bed

Di


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

Neck down raglan sleeve sweaters on circular needles. Easy, Easy, Easy. Great for all the grandkids. The original pattern had a roll bottom but we quickly learned that's a great place to trap food and spills. I do them in acrylic so they are no fuss to wash and dry. They are wonderful outdoor play wear.


----------

